# Grooming a Gypsy for showing



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

We need updated pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you mean for keeping the mane and tail nice and beautiful or for actual showing? Most gypsy's and friesians are all natural! No braiding necessary, just a clean, well brushed mane and tail. The only other braid I would think might be acceptable would be a running braid


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

For halter for both my Friesian and my Gypsy I wash and braid the mane and tail loosly the night before and bag it and put a full body head to butt sleezy on with a light stable blanket on top. 

For my Gypsy I brush out her feather downwards and when the knows are out I pick it upwards with my fingers and fluff it up a bit. 

As for clipping I make sure she has a clean face, no whiskers or anything and she has an inch-2inch bridle path. I prefer just an inch. 
Day of the show I unbraid everything, brush and finger fluff, baby wipe anything that has stains and use WOW green spot remover on any yellow spots. 

A tip, Orvus paste for livestock showing does wonders on white horses. It's a bit pricey but easy to find and use and lasts depending on how you use it. I really like it!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes. Pic please. I always go into a thread to potentially see a Gypsy pic!

Thanks Draft4ever for the teaser!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Drafts! Yes, I understand gypsys are to be nice and free flowing/natural, but I'm just not sure that thejudges here in ND are all up to date on the breed. but I suppose that I should just show him as he should be huh?


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

By the way Sky....Here ya go!!!
The night before the show....he was NOT happy with me, between the bath and everything else...

















And at the show! He did SO good! Didn't place, but he was very well behaved!
















Here's a couple from my bf's camera


----------

